# Quality build in UAE



## Gulfstreamaviator (Sep 3, 2008)

Is it just me or having owned a town house for 4 years , have had to replace, at least once every plumbing item.
2 water pumps replaced, 3 water boilers replaced, 2 shower units replaced,
2 sink drains replaced. 2 float ball valves.

Now the GRP roof mounted water tank is leaking.

Eack of these causes a visit from the repair section, and inconvenience to me.

BUT if I was not resident, just how much flooding, before I return home.

I am told that the best quote for the supply was Chinese, so thats what was installed.

Rant over.

glf


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

If it's any comfort, in a few years you won't have those problems because your townhouse will be transformed into a pile of rubble from the poor quality of building materials and inexperienced labor that helped build it.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Gulfstreamaviator said:


> I am told that the best quote for the supply was Chinese, so thats what was installed.


That's your problem right there.

Unfortunately, if you instructed the repairmen to buy more expensive, better quality items, they still would have bought the Chinese stuff and pocketed the difference.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cheap and cheerful is the name of the game here and yes, most things come from China! Most things are designed to last the one year warranty, after which you should have the maintenance man's number on speed dial!


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

I just buy a load of stuff in china through alibaba so I do not end up paying the middleman. But then again I get containers form there so I can. Good if you need a load of stuff in bulk.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Sunset said:


> If it's any comfort, in a few years you won't have those problems because your townhouse will be transformed into a pile of rubble from the poor quality of building materials and inexperienced labor that helped build it.


Flat´s and Villa´s are not build to live in. They are just build for trading. But this is nothing new. You will hardly find something of good quality. Always consider to refurbish everything after a few years.
And sooner or later all the tiles will come loose, imagine the mess...


----------

